# Commercial Grinder Advice



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't used this forum for a couple of years but the advice I received in the past was invaluable. My latest dilemma: we have three grinders and two have decided to break at the same time! We have absolutely no idea how to fix them and can't seem to find anyone to repair them. So I'm wondering whether we would be as well to buy new. Could really do with some advice as to which are the best? Any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where are you? What volume are you doing? Do you want on demand or doser, how good are the staff?


----------



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

East Midlands. Not massive volume - 100 or so per day. Not sure what you mean about doser? Would like an automatic. Staff are a mixture - ex-Costa to Mum!


----------

